# Wont go in any car



## Kilmunlady (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi

Bailey our goldie has suddenly refused to go in car. It started during a snowy period when he had walks everywhere for a few days without car as could not get car out of driveway. Since then we have got another car and he refuses to go into this or our old car. He had started not going back into the old car after a walk for some reason too. It has come to the stage now that he wont even come out of the house when I out the lead on as he knows I am the one who will take him to the car. My husband has been taking him walks without car which is making situation worse. I dont thin he is scared of the new car but has became used to walks and walking where he wants too. 

Can anyone help please as this is affecting us greatly.

Bailey is 10 years old and can be very stubborn.

Thank you


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I see that Bailey is 10, maybe he's feeling a little stiff and sore so he's reluctant to go in the car. My boy had to be lifted into the car around that age too, maybe a visit to the vet for a senior health check would be a good idea, there's a variety of things that maybe suggested if it does turn out to be an issue with possible arthritis.


----------

